# Blackrapid strap for 5DM3 + 70-200 2.8 + RRS plate B5D3A



## kireeti (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I am planning to get a Blackrapid SPORT Strap for my 5DM3 + 70-200 2.8.
What I am worried about is, I keep RRS Plate always attached to 5DM3. 
Did anyone faced any issues attaching Strap Fastener to 70-200 Lens foot.

If I have to attach Strap Fastener to Camera Package (5DM3 + RRS plate) what is the best way to do. 

Please give your suggestions based on your experience.

RD


----------



## Kent (Jul 25, 2013)

http://blog.reallyrightstuff.com/qr-straps/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

I attached the FastenR-3 lug for my two BR straps to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, with a little Loctite Blue 242 on the threads. That way, I can easily move the attachment point between body and lens plates, or remove it for tripod/monopod mounting.

For an 'upside down' application like this, there's no strength advantage to the wider clamp, so I prefer the Kirk 1" to the RRS B2-FAB-F, which is 1.5" wide. Here's what the Kirk clamp looks like:







Thanks for the blog link, Kent - RRS was late to the game on this one, but that's a useful reference. When I was first looking for a clamp solution, I called RRS for a recommendation, and at that time, they didn't have the -F version of the clamp (-F means flat). The original B2-FAB that they recommended to me has metal nubs on the bottom that interfere with attaching the BR lug. Their advice when I asked about the nubs was to, "Just mash the rubber washer down on the nubs, or file the nubs off." I bought the Kirk clamp, and some months later, RRS comes along with a flat-bottom version of their clamp. That's been my only poor experience with RRS, otherwise their stuff is great. But for this application, the Kirk is a better choice for me (which is why I bought a second one for my second BR strap, though the -F was available by then). FWIW, the second BR strap is a left-handed sport strap, and that Kirk 1" clamp on it is holding up a 600/4L IS II with a 1D X on it - needless to say, I trust it!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 25, 2013)

For the Coke solution to a Pepsi question have a look at a Carryspeed FS Pro. I've had mine a few days, works very well and has an ARCA Swiss dovetail on the plate too.

Jim


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I attached the FastenR-3 lug for my two BR straps to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, with a little Loctite Blue 242 on the threads. That way, I can easily move the attachment point between body and lens plates, or remove it for tripod/monopod mounting.
> 
> For an 'upside down' application like this, there's no strength advantage to the wider clamp, so I prefer the Kirk 1" to the RRS B2-FAB-F, which is 1.5" wide. Here's what the Kirk clamp looks like:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very helpful explanation.

NA do you use the sport straps? Right and left? Or two of the same?


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I attached the FastenR-3 lug for my two BR straps to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, with a little Loctite Blue 242 on the threads. That way, I can easily move the attachment point between body and lens plates, or remove it for tripod/monopod mounting.
> ...


I use this exact same setup - both with a RRS L-Bracket (40D) and a Kirk non-L plate on my 5D3. Super solid configuration and I also have a hand strap affixed to the 5D3 - nice combo as the Kirk Clamp allows you to quickly decouple from the strap and 'be free'. I use this with the basic Black Rapid RS-4.


----------



## RC (Jul 25, 2013)

I recently when down this road and it is wonderful. I can't imagine a better setup.

- BlackRapid RS7
- 5D3 with RRS B5D3A plate
- 7D with RRS B7D plate
- 70-200 II with RRS L84 plate
- RRS B2-FAB-F clamp loctited (blue) to FastenR

I must admit, I like Neuro's thinner Kirk clamp better, I think I'd go that route over the wider RRS clamp.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> NA do you use the sport straps? Right and left? Or two of the same?



My primary strap is the RS-4 (not sport), and my other one is the RS Sport-L (the left-handed one). To be honest, when I first came across the left-handed strap, I didn't understand the purpose. The shutter button is on the right side of the camera, so you're going to have to pick it up with your right hand, regardless of which hand is dominant. I recall thinking, "Who designed this, Ned Flanders?" 

Then I got my 600 II. When you're carrying a supertele and want to lift it to handhold a shot, lifting it by the camera body is not a good idea, and you need to keep supporting the lens with your left hand. So in that case, carrying the combo on your left-hand side actually makes sense.


----------



## RGF (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > NA do you use the sport straps? Right and left? Or two of the same?
> ...



Thanks. Great point


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I attached the FastenR-3 lug for my two BR straps to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, with a little Loctite Blue 242 on the threads. That way, I can easily move the attachment point between body and lens plates, or remove it for tripod/monopod mounting.



What's different about the "blue" version of loctite ? I'm seeing regular 242 for a fraction of the price... At least RRS sells a one-time use thing of it for $4


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> What's different about the "blue" version of loctite ? I'm seeing regular 242 for a fraction of the price... At least RRS sells a one-time use thing of it for $4


As far as I can tell, the 242 is the blue Loctite: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/threadlocking-mechanical.shtml#threadlockers-before-assembly There is no 242 not-blue. 
RRS just sells it in smaller quantities, and did not include the "blue" in the product name. The summary, however, does say "Semi-permanent (*blue*) threadlocker ..."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> What's different about the "blue" version of loctite ?



There's no difference, they all have a name and a color. Blue = 242, it's the semipermanent one and that's the one you want. Red = 271, that needs to be heated to 260 °C to break the bond, etc.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jay Khaos said:
> 
> 
> > What's different about the "blue" version of loctite ?
> ...



This one is $1-something for .5ml
http://www.waresdirect.com/products/Commercial-Products/Loctite174;/Threadlockers228485?trackURL=nextag

Versus

This one $6-something for .2ml
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043EK14O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=1535523722&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000B5Y8PM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0R402FFKQP4E001XTEKV

And those prices seem somewhat consistent between retailers with the smaller package marked "blue" being more expensive. I wonder if its just new packaging?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> And those prices seem somewhat consistent between retailers with the smaller package marked "blue" being more expensive. I wonder if its just new packaging?



A suggestion - just go to your local Home Depot and pick up a tube. At least, that's what I did...


----------



## Chris Burch (Jul 25, 2013)

I am have been using Neuro's solution for the past 4 months or so and really like it. Only once did I have an issue when I didn't fully seat the Kirk clamp into my arca-swiss plate, but I immediately caught it and am now more careful about making sure it's locked. Once it's clamped in I haven't had the kirk clamp come loose at all, which I was initially quite worried about. All of my cameras and large lenses have an arca-swiss plate that stays on all the time. Having the kirk clamps attached to my BR Sport and BR double makes swapping around of cameras super easy and far less prone to problems than when I was clipping and unclipping the BR hook. It also means I can tripod mount my cameras in seconds. 

One addition I have to Neuro's setup is using the Op-tech straps as an added backup in case the clamps come loose. I already had the Op-tech connector straps on my camera all the time so I just clip them around the strap after I tighten the clamp. You can get just the connectors if you aren't already using Op-tech straps: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/119512-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1301252_System_Connectors_3_8_Set.html

Or the entire strap with connectors:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/39638-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1501012_Pro_Strap_3_8_Black.html

These are great and very secure straps if you aren't familiar -- pretty much all I have used for the past 10 years.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> A suggestion - just go to your local Home Depot and pick up a tube. At least, that's what I did...



+1

Also Pep Boys, AutoZone, Advance Auto, Sears, Harbor Freight, or virtually any hardware or auto parts supplier...


----------



## ForumMuppet (Jul 25, 2013)

The primary difference is the internal bonding agents. The blue is the weakest and is easily able to be broken loose by hand and a little elbow grease. The red is stronger and needs to be heated to break loose. The green is like liquid cement in that it is not coming off short of a blow torch. Now when I say weakest that is a relative term when comparing with the red and green. The blue will hold up to what you are wanting to use it for just fine. All it needs to do is prevent the tightened threads from working themselves loose, which it will suffice.

All that being said, the blue tastes sweeter than the red and green which have more of a bitter tang to it.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 26, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> All that being said, the blue tastes sweeter than the red and green which have more of a bitter tang to it.



Ewww. ;D

Jim


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris Burch said:


> One addition I have to Neuro's setup is using the Op-tech straps as an added backup in case the clamps come loose. I already had the Op-tech connector straps on my camera all the time so I just clip them around the strap after I tighten the clamp. You can get just the connectors if you aren't already using Op-tech straps: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/119512-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1301252_System_Connectors_3_8_Set.html
> 
> Or the entire strap with connectors:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/39638-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1501012_Pro_Strap_3_8_Black.html
> ...


+1.
I recently bought the Op-Tech utility sling strap and connector and they work really well, although the real test (on safari) is yet to come. They connect to the neck strap eyelet on top of the camera so freeing up the lense or camera tripod mount isn't an issue. I leave my QR plates on my lenses permanently now. I have an extra velcro strap around the connector to ensure it doesn't come loose. So far so good.


----------



## wle (Jul 26, 2013)

If you are fairly active with your photography and find yourself needing both hands free, I suggest considering Joby Ultrafit Sling strap. 

I just spent my first day with my new strap rock scrambling, side-hilling, and stream splashing and I am a very happy camper with my new strap. 

My camera and lenses have RRS L-bracket and plates so I have the Kirk QRC-1 on the strap. All worked very well. I'm satisfied.


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 26, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> All that being said, the blue tastes sweeter than the red and green which have more of a bitter tang to it.


Too. Much. Information.


----------

